# Men



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

You know what ticks me off about guys. They talk behind there wives back. Say how fat they are and how they can't stand to watch them eat and how they don't have a neck anymore. That ticks me off. I get to listen to that. I'd rather listen to how we are wanna be's than the stuff I just said. Sorry, just had to get that off my chest lol.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh I'm so going to just sit back and watch this thread lol. I think it's asking for trouble. We jump on them for this, it's starting a war. Ok off to my couch to watch the fireworks good luck ladies


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

were all dogs!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh this can't be good! :mg::mg: I'll be the first to agree that SOME men are dogs but I don't think we should be making a general "men are dogs" statement, because there are some very good guys out there! I happened to be married to one of them! :teeth:


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> You know what ticks me off about guys. They talk behind there wives back. Say how fat they are and how they can't stand to watch them eat and how they don't have a neck anymore. That ticks me off. I get to listen to that. I'd rather listen to how we are wanna be's than the stuff I just said. Sorry, just had to get that off my chest lol.


Not to get in on the men bashing action but I've notice some can be just as bad if not worse gossip mongers and back stabbers.... I've worked for the DNR div of fish and wildlife(not gonna say which state) for years and I was usually the only woman in the office besides the secretary.... If one guy was in the field or on vacation they would all make fun of him and tell stories about him... I was surprised at their viciousness. and yet be his best buddy when he's around... 

got to the point that I would get paranoid to leave the office because I knew I would be the topic of interest that day...


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

woodsbaby said:


> Not to get in on the men bashing action but I've notice some can be just as bad if not worse gossip mongers and back stabbers.... I've worked for the DNR div of fish and wildlife(not gonna say which state) for years and I was usually the only woman in the office besides the secretary.... If one guy was in the field or on vacation they would all make fun of him and tell stories about him... I was surprised at their viciousness. and yet be his best buddy when he's around...
> 
> got to the point that I would get paranoid to leave the office because I knew I would be the topic of interest that day...


Definitely not jumping on the bashing wagon either but your post made me laugh thinking about a former supervisor I worked with. He used to come in my office all frustrated and say that his men in the shop were worse than any women with gossip and nagging. I would laugh so hard because I've always prefered to work with men because I believe when you get more than 3 women in an office together they're going to fight lol.


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*men*

i shoot in the men's senior pro division in ASA there are a lot of women out there that can shoot lights out i get my butt kicked all the time doesn't bother me my wife is a little over weight and i love her more and more each day its whats inside that counts 17.5 years and going strong. lady's of the archery world keep shooting straight have a nice day


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

KSGirl said:


> Oh this can't be good! :mg::mg: I'll be the first to agree that SOME men are dogs but I don't think we should be making a general "men are dogs" statement, because there are some very good guys out there! I happened to be married to one of them! :teeth:


I agree 100% and I too am married to 1 too.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I dunno-- I kinda like men. Yes, some are idiots and some are pigs. But as a whole, I like having them around. 

One thought to consider about these men who treat their wives and girlfriends and women in general so badly... why do they still HAVE wives and girlfriends? If a man doesn't treat you with respect, drop him and run. If he gets away with it and keeps a great woman by his side, why would he question his views at all? 

It's like praising a puppy for peeing on the carpet- you will get what you teach them to give you.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I hear ya. Before I moved to pa this past friday. I use to help an old guy with hay. Hes 90, can still get around ok, has a hard time seeing and hearing. And still is a working farmer. lol. He doesn't want guys working for him as he said they are lazy and don't want to do the work right. He said women worked hard and got the job done right. Which he was right. If you look at what the guys did vs the women you would see the difference in the work.

Oh I'm sure there are good guys out there. I've talked to a few of em. Its just those good guys are like that rare gem. lol.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I hear ya. Before I moved to pa this past friday. I use to help an old guy with hay. Hes 90, can still get around ok, has a hard time seeing and hearing. And still is a working farmer. lol. He doesn't want guys working for him as he said they are lazy and don't want to do the work right. He said women worked hard and got the job done right. Which he was right. If you look at what the guys did vs the women you would see the difference in the work.
> 
> Oh I'm sure there are good guys out there. I've talked to a few of em. Its just those good guys are like that rare gem. lol.


Nah he just wanted to watch you work. jk jk jk


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I hear ya. Before I moved to pa this past friday. I use to help an old guy with hay. Hes 90, can still get around ok, has a hard time seeing and hearing. And still is a working farmer. lol. He doesn't want guys working for him as he said they are lazy and don't want to do the work right. He said women worked hard and got the job done right. Which he was right. If you look at what the guys did vs the women you would see the difference in the work.


I think that, especially when it comes to hard manual labor, women feel they still have "a lot to prove", you know, having to work twice as hard to get half the credit. Luckily that old man has taken notice that the women he hires work harder. 

I've been enough of a tomboy all my life that I haven't run into TOO MUCH of the "that's pretty good... for a girl" attitude


----------



## BoonDoc (Feb 4, 2010)

buckeye_girl said:


> Nah he just wanted to watch you work. jk jk jk


My thoughts exactly! :mg:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

emesa said:


> Sooooooo Since certain men can start threads on how women who shoot are wannabes, can we start a thread about how piggy they can be? Sorry, certain chauvinistic pigs on AT are driving me crazy. :angel:


I was happy to see gunner4340 has been banned and the offensive thread I think your refering to has been removed by AT.

Sure there are a few chauvinistic men here on AT, just as there is in our everyday lives. But I usually have no problem ignoring their comments, men like that are just not worth my time. 

I think the majority of men on AT, seem like great guys, many of whom have helped me with questions I have had about archery. I so enjoy hearing comments and seeing pics of proud husbands, fathers, and boyfriends who are sharing their love of archery and hunting with their familys or girlfriends. 

I am a better archer because of the men and women of AT and because of the men at my archery club whom I love to hang out with, yes, chauvinists included. 

So no bashing here, just praise and thanks to all the men out there who have helped me and so many other women reach their goals.


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

ksgirl said:


> oh this can't be good! :mg::mg: I'll be the first to agree that some men are dogs but i don't think we should be making a general "men are dogs" statement, because there are some very good guys out there! I happened to be married to one of them! :teeth:


+1 ~ me too!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Me Three!!*



kimberlyc63 said:


> +1 ~ me too!


Me Three!!:teeth:
My husband is the BEST!!

Working in an Archery Shop everyday I see men at their Best and Worst and WOW the stories I hear!!.

I have to say for the most part, the guys that shop here are Awesome!! They think it's cool that women are getting into archery. 
Most guys buy their wives better equipment then they have for themselves.

Not to say I don't run into the occasional Caveman that thinks women belong in the kitchen. But, in this day and age, these guys are in the minority.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> Me Three!!:teeth:
> My husband is the BEST!!
> 
> Working in an Archery Shop everyday I see men at their Best and Worst and WOW the stories I hear!!.
> ...


That would be my hubs  He always joked about having bow envy when I got my Seven37  I'm definitely married to one of the good ones, he splurged and got me a fantastic pair of Danner Pronghorns for hunting his fall. He loves me no matter what and I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

*Hmmmm....*

I think I will go a little further and say I do like 'men'. Most of my close friends are guys, don't know how I would have made it through high school coed lacrosse, dragging the fourwheeler out of a sink hole, and currently awesome support and guidance into the archery world, etc. You get the picture. Everyone, men and women alike have the potential to be a**tarded. Here a few quotes to make you think....

*Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people. 

*If someone betrays you once, it’s their fault; if they betray you twice, it’s your fault. 

*Learn from the mistakes of others. You can’t live long enough to make them all yourself.

*No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.

****Can you tell I got one of those counter calendars that have a quote of the day. All of these quotes were made by the same woman. Anyone care to guess who? 



MN_Chick said:


> I dunno-- I kinda like men. Yes, some are idiots and some are pigs. But as a whole, I like having them around.
> 
> One thought to consider about these men who treat their wives and girlfriends and women in general so badly... why do they still HAVE wives and girlfriends? If a man doesn't treat you with respect, drop him and run. If he gets away with it and keeps a great woman by his side, why would he question his views at all?
> 
> It's like praising a puppy for peeing on the carpet- you will get what you teach them to give you.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Quotes*



Tempted said:


> I think I will go a little further and say I do like 'men'. Most of my close friends are guys, don't know how I would have made it through high school coed lacrosse, dragging the fourwheeler out of a sink hole, and currently awesome support and guidance into the archery world, etc. You get the picture. Everyone, men and women alike have the potential to be a**tarded. Here a few quotes to make you think....
> 
> *Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people.
> 
> ...


Helen Keller


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

XForce Girl said:


> Helen Keller


Not quite....try again. :star:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*I got it*

Eleanor Roosevelt. 

I knew some of them (quotes) sounded familiar, just couldn't get the name right.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Tempted said:


> I think I will go a little further and say I do like 'men'.


Ha, I live in MN, land of the understatement. People look at me funny when I announce that I love men. 
Honestly, I prefer working with men more than with women and I think they are more fun to go party with. I enjoy my girl time too... but guys are fun.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh this farmer can't see that well to be able to tell anything. Sad part is I just found out that he was in the hospital and they told him if he has no one he can live with they were going to throw him in a home. Which is very sad for a great ole guy.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

buckeye_girl said:


> Definitely not jumping on the bashing wagon either but your post made me laugh thinking about a former supervisor I worked with. He used to come in my office all frustrated and say that his men in the shop were worse than any women with gossip and nagging. I would laugh so hard because I've always prefered to work with men because I believe when you get more than 3 women in an office together they're going to fight lol.


I completely agree! For 5 years I had worked with almost all men, but a few months ago I made a change in jobs. I now work with mostly women, and it has been very hard. Although I am female, I will readily admit that men tend to just quietly do their work while women feel the need to argue about how it needs to be done!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*fuel for fodder....*

not to start anything,,,,but if someone is saying someone is fat and has no neck,,,,yes thats a harsh statement. Not kind,,,,very ungraceful too. However,,,does the one who has this directed at them ever look in the mirror ????

I mean when life goes forwards why is it we have to make excuses for being lazy and letting our bodies go ??? Yea for better or worse,,,okay,,,,,but we should atleast try to keep ourselves fit.

Now if we get married and don't have a neck and weigh "X" amount of weight on the wedding vow day and also weight the same now,,,,the hubby needs to be enlightened to what he decided to marry and stop pointing fingers.

Conversely so,,,I have witnessed women who got married when they were VERY overweight,,,and then as they got older,,,got in some of the most tremendous shape and are knock outs now. One such woman is a christian motivational teacher/speaker located here in south florida. She lost about 150 pounds.

As adults we do need to remember who we are and where we came from,,,,both physically and financially too. We owe it to ourselves and our loved ones...


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

*Me too...*



MN_Chick said:


> Ha, I live in MN, land of the understatement. People look at me funny when I announce that I love men.
> Honestly, I prefer working with men more than with women and I think they are more fun to go party with. I enjoy my girl time too... but guys are fun.


I am a Minnesota chic too! Guys are great friends but that doesn't mean we need to look like one or shun our girls to have them as friends. And yes some people will look at you funny for having close guy friends and even go as far as making assumptions and comments. I don't sweat it though.:wink:


----------



## Octane (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting thread..............


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

*Yeah*



XForce Girl said:


> Eleanor Roosevelt.
> 
> I knew some of them (quotes) sounded familiar, just couldn't get the name right.


That's right. She was a woman that was full of great one liners!

Here's some bonus funny:
***	
I have spent many years of my life in opposition, and I rather like the role.
Eleanor Roosevelt

I once had a rose named after me and I was very flattered. But I was not pleased to read the description in the catalogue: no good in a bed, but fine up against a wall.
Eleanor Roosevelt 

Bahahaaa love a woman with a sense of humor....


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Guys (and here it can be either sex) who get behind the keyboard and act like someone they are not are the annoying ones. People have a tendency to over-inflate themselves whenever they start typing. I shudder at some things I read. It is not sex inclusive, but we notice more "guy" stuff here because more males post here than females.

I like guys. My hubby is the greatest friend and he shoots straight from the hip. I don't see him saying nasty stuff behind my back. I was married to an idiot like that once, and now he's a lonely guy.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

McStamper said:


> I was happy to see gunner4340 has been banned and the offensive thread I think your refering to has been removed by AT.
> 
> Sure there are a few chauvinistic men here on AT, just as there is in our everyday lives. But I usually have no problem ignoring their comments, men like that are just not worth my time.
> 
> ...


Well said! I'm so thankful for our male counterparts that help us achieve our goals! Thanks McStamper!


----------



## jarley77 (Jan 22, 2007)

If gunner4340 has been banned and the thread removed then the same thing should happen to this thread. I know what he said was wrong, but if every time someone said something wrong and a follow-up thread was posted about that thread defaming that person, every post would be like that. Slander should not cause slander.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*wow*



jarley77 said:


> If gunner4340 has been banned and the thread removed then the same thing should happen to this thread. I know what he said was wrong, but if every time someone said something wrong and a follow-up thread was posted about that thread defaming that person, every post would be like that. Slander should not cause slander.


Run along now... go back to your bachelor pad.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

jarley77 said:


> If gunner4340 has been banned and the thread removed then the same thing should happen to this thread. I know what he said was wrong, but if every time someone said something wrong and a follow-up thread was posted about that thread defaming that person, every post would be like that. Slander should not cause slander.


I agree. Though this thread has turned out pretty well. Seems more ladies are sticking up for men than bashing. I think it goes to show that not all women are nagging whiney divas. You should be happy that this has turned into praising the good guys, the sweet husbands and us women agreeing that working with men can be far easier than women.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

buckeye_girl said:


> I agree. Though this thread has turned out pretty well. Seems more ladies are sticking up for men than bashing. I think it goes to show that not all women are nagging whiney divas. You should be happy that this has turned into praising the good guys, the sweet husbands and us women agreeing that working with men can be far easier than women.


I dont totaly agree on the workin with men bein easier/better then with women. At my job there are only 4 men, and 11 women (not all there at same time) but 3 of the men (the 4th is our boss) are lazy butts. and will admit to workin harder and usin more energy to get outa work then it would take to do the job in the 1st place. Yes my job in the hopital laundry is far from glamorous... But it is a job and I have been doin it for 12 yrs now.. seen lots of lazyness in that amount of time.. both men and women.. but mainly the men..


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I used to think the same thing about the male gender when I first started in Archery. Always saying "you can't perform at this sport like a man can" 

Well me being the competitive type got to work and began shooting my tail off. My best friend ( my hubby ) is my coach. He has showed me everything I know..(ok well within reason)lol. I've gotten a lot of drive from another very close friend who runs a little company called Shoot Like a Girl. Who guess what?....empowers women into shooting sports with confidence. And guess what else?? I found a LOT of men who support us and want to see women succeed. I even had a fella tell me I would NEVER be able to shoot a deer. That I didnt have it in me to actually release the arrow. Wrong again !!! Thanks to my pals Karen and Todd. I did just that. Shot a good one. Brought it home to only hear the same guys say...what did they walk that deer out in front of you? Who really shot that deer. Yep it upset me a little and I vented but I still bagged a better looking buck than they did. Oh wait...maybe thats because they didnt get a buck themselves...So the score is Me 1, them 0.

Now we come to tournament season. When I go out to shoot I not only shoot and compare how im doing against other lady archers but I also look to see how I would have placed amongst the fellas. I must say by doing so it has made me a better shooter. I live to beat up the guys. lol, only those who put us gals down. 

Some of my closest friends and best coaches are all men. I have a blast being part of their group and have even more fun by using their knowledge to help me do better. Through them I have met many wonderful gals. Either the guys girlfriends, wifes, sisters etc. I use the guys to get to the gals and hopefully get them into the sport. So now after tallying my score its ME by a long shot and the fellas very far behind. LOL

Use their negativity to build and encourage your ability.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

goofyswife2788 said:


> I used to think the same thing about the male gender when I first started in Archery. Always saying "you can't perform at this sport like a man can"
> 
> Well me being the competitive type got to work and began shooting my tail off. My best friend ( my hubby ) is my coach. He has showed me everything I know..(ok well within reason)lol. I've gotten a lot of drive from another very close friend who runs a little company called Shoot Like a Girl. Who guess what?....empowers women into shooting sports with confidence. And guess what else?? I found a LOT of men who support us and want to see women succeed. I even had a fella tell me I would NEVER be able to shoot a deer. That I didnt have it in me to actually release the arrow. Wrong again !!! Thanks to my pals Karen and Todd. I did just that. Shot a good one. Brought it home to only hear the same guys say...what did they walk that deer out in front of you? Who really shot that deer. Yep it upset me a little and I vented but I still bagged a better looking buck than they did. Oh wait...maybe thats because they didnt get a buck themselves...So the score is Me 1, them 0.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's awful! My own experience has been very different. I've found that men are usually very happy to see women get into the sport- there is always help and encouragment here. I hear a lot of men say how they would like to get their wives into archery- and I know quite a few couples who do shoot together. Yes, the men far outnumber the women but I've never felt looked down on or unwelcome and I don't recall anyone not taking me seriously. 

I have seen a few women show up at the archery range who obviously were quite new and not sure what they were doing. The men were practically falling over each other trying to help her. It was not a "wow, she's hot! I need to talk to her" situation, either. They just really love to see the sport grow, and know that women and kids are crucial to that.

On a fun note-- I have archery logos in the back window of my car. A man in a pick up pulled up along side me, looking intently at my vehicle, as I was driving home one day. I was pretty sure he was suprised to see a woman driving... He rolled down his window at a stop light and told me he was in love. Who says its no fun sitting in traffic?


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Now we come to tournament season. When I go out to shoot I not only shoot and compare how im doing against other lady archers but I also look to see how I would have placed amongst the fellas. I must say by doing so it has made me a better shooter. I live to beat up the guys. lol, only those who put us gals down.
> 
> Use their negativity to build and encourage your ability.


I took that 1 step farther this yr. 3 weeks ago movin from ladies class (which all ladies no matter equipment shot in here, scopes and long stabs against huntin setups) I shoot 100% huntin setup and felt I had no competition when I was winnin by 50 points at times. so I made a move and I am now shootin in MENs bow novice class. Shootin from same station so only thing that changed was competition.. :teeth: Only told a few ppl I was makin the change.. The rest found out when the trophies were handed out I the Pres. of the range (a personal friend of our) Kinda laughed and he said "this is so cool" and then handed me the 3rd place trophy.. there were 8 guys and me.. I was only outa 1st by 13 points.. I think I ticked off alot of the "non" suporters.. But they better suck it up cuz I am there to stay.. 



MN_Chick said:


> On a fun note-- I have archery logos in the back window of my car. A man in a pick up pulled up along side me, looking intently at my vehicle, as I was driving home one day. I was pretty sure he was suprised to see a woman driving... He rolled down his window at a stop light and told me he was in love. Who says its no fun sitting in traffic?



Lol u should see the looks I get. I drive a white minivan.. ppl say "your are not a soccer mom" and I say "no I am and archery mom and need room for stroller and bows and acc." But on back window I have and O.S.A sticker (ozarks shooters Association", a Dead Center Archery stab sticker. and on side window (driver side) a trophy blend sticker. and on other side a BIG Hoyt sticker and right beside that ......... the pink "shootlikeagirl.com" sticker...that one is the conversation starter too..


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

MN_Chick said:


> Wow! That's awful! My own experience has been very different. I've found that men are usually very happy to see women get into the sport- there is always help and encouragment here. I hear a lot of men say how they would like to get their wives into archery- and I know quite a few couples who do shoot together. Yes, the men far outnumber the women but I've never felt looked down on or unwelcome and I don't recall anyone not taking me seriously.
> 
> I have seen a few women show up at the archery range who obviously were quite new and not sure what they were doing. The men were practically falling over each other trying to help her. It was not a "wow, she's hot! I need to talk to her" situation, either. They just really love to see the sport grow, and know that women and kids are crucial to that.


I completely agree! That has been my experience so far. I think a lot of men are more than happy to assist us women when we show up at the gun club or archery club without a clue.

Begin monologue: 

Personally though, I think men and women jump the gun a little bit... as I've had snide comments thrown my way about trying to meet men through shootings (archery and guns). I don't know where they get this idea from! Because I show up alone to shoot that must mean I'm on the prowl?  Sure, I'm looking to meet men AND women in this sport, but isn't that part of shooting? I'd love to meet more 20-somethings who are not married (nothing wrong with ones who aren't), but that doesn't mean I'm looking for a date. I think where _some_ of these guys are coming from, is just wanting to meet more people who they can relate with on more than just archery. Because the most I can relate with some of you ladies is the love of shooting... marriage and kids are a foreign concept.

There is no explanation besides that it is just a fact that we, as humans, tend to seek out others who we can relate with. That couples hang out with couples and singles tend to hang out with singles (minus some exceptions, if you were friends prior to... etc.). I think we are forgetting the nature of human beings, and that is companionship, whether it is through an intimate relationship or a purely platonic one. Plus, there are just some guys who get along better with girls, and like me, girls who tend to get along better with guys. Does this mean that these people must be looking for something more? No.

I don't believe I came across the thread that was started by gunner4340, so maybe I'm missing the bigger picture here. Yet, my thought is we are all proud to be archers, and more proud to be women archers in hopes that we can help grow this sport. Why are we letting the few bad ones ruffle our feathers? Sorry, I jumped around a bit... but this thing has already gotten long enough... so hopefully I laid enough breadcrumbs for the dots to be connected on where I was going with my thoughts... :lol: I tend to be a rambler...


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

kimmiedawn said:


> I dont totaly agree on the workin with men bein easier/better then with women. At my job there are only 4 men, and 11 women (not all there at same time) but 3 of the men (the 4th is our boss) are lazy butts. and will admit to workin harder and usin more energy to get outa work then it would take to do the job in the 1st place. Yes my job in the hopital laundry is far from glamorous... But it is a job and I have been doin it for 12 yrs now.. seen lots of lazyness in that amount of time.. both men and women.. but mainly the men..


I meant moreso in the sense of bickering and I dont know how to explain it. I have seen alot of 'territorial' or 'jealous' acts working with women. Not all the time I made a couple very good female friends in previous jobs but usually because they thought like I did about the whole cat fighting lol.

I worked for a woman who just loved me up front. We got along great until we found out that one of the guys in another department and I used to work together almost 10 years back. He and I became very close and hung out all the time. She then started to hate me and made my life miserable in the end I left the company because of it. He says she still makes comments to him about me and our friendship. That's the kind of stuff I hate dealing with.


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

I guess the hard-to-work-with women I've dealt with have been the catty, gossipy, backstabby types, while the hard-to-work-with men I've worked with have been lazy... 

Luckily there have been few who have been really bad, and that goes for both women and men.


----------



## wet wood (May 12, 2010)

I have been married to my girl for 22 yrs now, she has gained some weight
and so have I . I love her today just as much today [ with a little more pnds]
then I did when I asked her to marreeny me. You ladies on this site ROCK you say what you feel and are not afraid to back it up, cudas to you .


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone that thinks a woman can't shoot as well as a man, is an idiot. 

I won't get into all the rest.... Carry on.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

So for the record, I didn't mean to start this thread to start trouble (I'm sorry I should have phrased my venting better). I also didn't start it Just in response to that thread, there are a number of threads in the general archery forum where men just seem to be a little piggy
That having been said, I am married to an amazing man and I have met some great men in archery, so, here's to all of our great men.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

One last note from me: For those of you men out there who are awesome: I'm sorry.


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

wet wood said:


> I have been married to my girl for 22 yrs now, she has gained some weight
> and so have I . I love her today just as much today [ with a little more pnds]
> then I did when I asked her to marreeny me. You ladies on this site ROCK you say what you feel and are not afraid to back it up, cudas to you .


:thumbs_up


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

*Not all men*

Hey not all men are like that. I love the idea of seeing women more involved in the sport. The people that make them kind of posts are insecure and could never take it if a women beat them on the course or shoot a bigger deer. Just another bunch of idiots giving us good guys a bad name.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Archery is like anything else . . . there are always a few bad apples in the barrel, gender aside. 

That said, the men I've had the good fortune to shoot with and learn from have been helpful and willing to do just about anything to get people like me get back into the sport, get newbies on track, and get kids interested. Sure, they like to joke, tease, and have fun, but have never done or said anything inappropriate or condescending. 

Those same men have given me tips and pointers, helped me make bow adjustments, pull stuck arrows, find lost arrows, taught me how to fletch, swapped game recipes, shared their life stories, and entertained me with some very tall hunting tales. Some of them have become good friends in the process. Maybe I've just gotten very lucky, but I can't thank them enough!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Funny!*

I love it when the girls beat the macho men. Happens quite often in indoor leagues and also on the field range. The bubbas turn red in the face. LOL.
Fun to watch my wife and her best friend shooting on the bale with some of those guys who like to be condescending to women. As the round goes on and the scores start adding up these guys sure start getting quiet. LOL.
Jbird


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

i am good to my wife


----------



## Elliott T (Dec 28, 2009)

So what happen?


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Hello*

I don't think Men are suppose to respond, but I find it hard not to.

While my wife of 47 years doesn't view me as the same young man I was when we married, I don't believe she would ever refer to me with some of the descriptions I've read here.

I believe she understands men are the best in the beginning of a relationship, but as time goes on we turn back into men, well most do.

Some criticism of men is warranted, but sometimes maybe the wrong male companion is chosen.

When that happens, opinions like the ones in this post are spoken.

I know of the men you speak of because I have two daughters.

Compatible men and women are very hard to find.

Sometimes it takes more time than you think for the real man or woman to surface.

Once you realize this person is not what you thought, maybe it's time the close the relationship before some of the thoughts like in this post are said.

If I felt about someone like some of the comments I read, I wouldn't spend another minute of my time with that person.

Think about it.

Pardon me for barging in. 

:zip:r302


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

r302 said:


> I don't think Men are suppose to respond, but I find it hard not to.
> 
> While my wife of 47 years doesn't view me as the same young man I was when we married, I don't believe she would ever refer to me with some of the descriptions I've read here.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize. Your opinion is always welcome. You're right about it taking a long time to realize what someone is really like. After almost two years of knowing someone I just recently found out what they were like. Only because some information surfaced, not because he chose to show his true colors. So it could have been years before I found out on my own what he was really like. It breaks your heart to lose your friend/love after so long. I do not group all men in together even though we can joke about 'men' in general in good fun.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Buckeye girl*



buckeye_girl said:


> No need to apologize. Your opinion is always welcome. You're right about it taking a long time to realize what someone is really like. After almost two years of knowing someone I just recently found out what they were like. Only because some information surfaced, not because he chose to show his true colors. So it could have been years before I found out on my own what he was really like. It breaks your heart to lose your friend/love after so long. I do not group all men in together even though we can joke about 'men' in general in good fun.



Thanks.

r302:thumbs_up


----------



## mortre (May 1, 2010)

Not all men are like that. I was ecstatic to find out that my wife used to shoot a recurve when I mentioned that I wanted to get back into archery. We both ended up getting compounds, and I try to get her to get out and shoot with me any chance we get. I've actually been trying to switch to heavier arrows because I don't think she really likes going out and seeing my arrows whip down range while hers are lobbing to the target. She is almost as competitive as me.


----------



## dayhiker1990 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am just happy I found a great one! He always encourages me to be and do my best. Tells me just like my dad...I can do anything any man can do.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

The more women I see in this sport the better and which idiot male said women don't shoot as well as men? Just shows his lacking in IQ. Anyway ladies keep it up and make your prescense know at your clubs. I'm so sick of chatting with men. I do that at work all day and its nice talking to the opposite sex :wink:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

buckeye_girl said:


> Oh I'm so going to just sit back and watch this thread lol. I think it's asking for trouble. We jump on them for this, it's starting a war. Ok off to my couch to watch the fireworks good luck ladies


_LMBO!!! I am just so thankful that I have such an awesome and loving hubby who always supports me! I wish all the ladies out there had one just like him!

And to all the men out there who don't appreciate what we have to bring to the table, I have one word...JEALOUSY!!!! I am going to enjoy watching this one too!_ :darkbeer:


----------



## deerhunter80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah i'm a man, and most of u can say that 50% of guys are a**h*l*s. But u have to understand that there are us nice guys out there.. I just learned that my g/f wants to get into archery. Thats awesome, never would have thought it.. And she says to me last night, ur gonna be mad if i shoot a deer before u... Nope, i'll be just as excited as u are if not more..

This debate is like every other sport: Racing, men *****ed when a woman wanted to drive a indy car. Wrestling, women aren't strong enough, well i don't believe that.. Women are very strong, and strong willed. I couldn't go thru child birth, hell no..

I have got beaten in racing by females, cool. Just tells me they are faster than me, whoopdy doo.

If my girl shoots a bigger buck than i do, great now there are two racks on the wall, and more meat in the freezer..

So to all u female archers and sports fanatics, keep up the good work, and i wish u all a good hunting season this year.:star:


----------

